# Fresh water level sensor



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi to one and all. I have a problem with the fresh water sensor on my 2010 Arapaho. It will not read below 25%( ie empty). It works fine above 25% up and down the scale.I have emptied the tank and it still displays 25%.
I have searched the forums on here and spoken to Sargent. Apparently there is a connector which could be at fault but I can't find it. The underside of the tank is covered by a black plastic guard, do I have to remove this to access the sensor.
Any help would be appreciated.
Frank


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Exact same fault on our 2010 Tracker earlier this year, new set of contacts fitted by dealer under warranty.

Dealer did say (trying to remember exactly) there was a known fault across model range with water getting onto sensor contacts if tank was overflowed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frank

How much water is left in the tank when the gauge first shows it down to 25% ?

If the answer is, "_Not a lot_" as it is on our van, I wouldn't bother about it.

When ours shows 25% it's time to fill up . . .

. . . and without being funny, why would you want it to show 0% ? Turning on a tap will give you the same message! :wink: :lol:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.
There is a lot of water as I ran the tap till the pump started scavenging for water. Also when the water level drops below 25% an alarm should sound, thus warning of a imminent shortage.
Frank


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it not once tank is empty red led indicator and alarm sounds which also cuts out the pump thus avoiding damage should it run dry!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi again to all interested parties.
I've sorted the problem.
The black cover below the tank has to be removed.(4 nuts) This also reveals the tank inspection cover.
The wiring to the level sensors can then be found on the passenger side of the water tank. Using a sharp knife carefully cut the foil backed lining material thus exposing the connections (you can feel them trough the foil before making a cut) There was some water present. The connection is made with a 6mm bolt screwed into a Rawl fitting which expands into the wall of the tank. (5off for the various levels plus a common) I removed the rawl fittings dried them off, as well as the local area,and refitted them with a smear of silicone to assist the seal. The foil was repaired with gaffa tape.
The level system now works fine.
For info, when the water level drops below 25% an alarm bleeps to warn of the shortage, although the pump still works. The alarm is muted by pressing the central arrow key on the display.
I know it would of been covered by warranty, but it would of cost a lot in fuel to get to the dealer.
I hope this helps anyone who has similar problems.
Frank


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Frank.  

I wish everyone would come back with the sort of information you have provided. It may well be a big help to another member, and is a very good way of "thanking" for the help one has received.

Dave


----------

